# Job Opp in canada



## aarthyvengu (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi ,
My husband has 11+ yrss exp in automation testing (selenium, qtp, coded ui) and I have 9+ yrs of exp as siebel consultant. We are currently located in India and planning to apply PR soon.

Is it possible to get a job offer being outside of canada?

We both dont have canada work exp. 

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read Immigrate to Canada. To determine your eligibility


----------



## kbayquoi (May 2, 2016)

aarthyvengu said:


> Hi ,
> My husband has 11+ yrss exp in automation testing (selenium, qtp, coded ui) and I have 9+ yrs of exp as siebel consultant. We are currently located in India and planning to apply PR soon.
> 
> Is it possible to get a job offer being outside of canada?
> ...


Yes it is possible to get a job offer, but it is not easy, rather, it is down right difficult. You would probably need to find a company that is in need of your particular skill set and has not been able to find anyone locally with that skill set. You said apply for PR, do you have someone that is able to sponsor you(family)? Are you looking to get a work permit first to enter Canada(sponsored work permit thru a company)? Do you speak French( If not, stay clear of Quebec). The government, rightfully so, makes it difficult for employers to hire from outside the country, they must first show they have tried to hire locally, and could not fill the position, and the position falls within a list of approved jobs that are acceptable to hire, outside the country. Good Luck.


----------

